# Does anybody know how to create boneless northern filets?



## Robert A. Langager (Feb 22, 2002)

I keep reading about the technique of filleting norhterns that gets rid of the dreaded Y bones. I searched it on the net and only found a book you can buy and a method where you cut that part of the filet out. There seems to be some trick out there that keeps all of the meat and none of the bones. Do you know what I am talking about? Please inform. Thanks!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Check out the links. They should provide more than enough info.

http://www.ngpc.state.ne.us/infoeduc/mag/features/ybones.html

http://www.mwd.com/burnett/pike2.html


----------

